# 480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold ..engpass??



## cuby (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen zum dem Netztteil ob es zu Zeit zu einem engpass von dem Netzteil von euch kommt. Leider sehen ich bein den Versandhändlern z.t. unbekannte Lieferzeit angegeben ist. 

Gruß Cuby


----------



## Leckrer (16. Juli 2012)

Ja leider schon etwas...

Schau mal bei amazon, da liefern auch Partner.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Juli 2012)

Jup etwas wir sollten es wohl nicht so oft empfehlen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Juli 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Jup etwas wir sollten es wohl nicht so oft empfehlen


 
Wenn du eine ähnlich gute und günstige Lösung mit 80+Gold und Kabelmanagement hast-immer her damit!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Juli 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wenn du eine ähnlich gute und günstige Lösung mit 80+Gold und Kabelmanagement hast-immer her damit!


 
Ne leider nicht deswegen ist es ja immer ausverkauft


----------



## cuby (16. Juli 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Jup etwas wir sollten es wohl nicht so oft empfehlen


 
..dann wisst ihr ja in Zukunft was ihr machen müsst   und ich kann derweil viel  trinken


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Leider gab es in der Tat einen kurzfristigen Engpass.
Jedoch wird das Netzteil in den nächsten Tagen wieder verfügbar sein.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## cuby (18. Juli 2012)

Hey Be quit,

cool danke Dir Das man ne info bekomnt von euch  .Ich warte schon .

Gruß cuby


----------



## cuby (20. Juli 2012)

..und schon ist das Netzteil da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

